# Teh Circvs?



## Nifft (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys. Is the Circvs borked, or is it just me?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2008)

just you, though I'm not sure why you are a spammer or what borked is.  I'm assuming the Swedish chef is some how involved.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 22, 2008)

Circvs ees verking feen.  I cun bork it wheeze tee flip uv uh sweetch doo Bork Bork Bork!


----------



## Nifft (Apr 22, 2008)

Circvs fails to load for me today. Lame. :\

Oh well, I'll fiddle with things on this end.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## kirinke (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, truth be honest, both Enworld and the Cirvs has been kinda slow in loading. And I have DSL. And I tried other sites, and they loaded just fine. 

Sooooo.......

Jus wanted t' letcha know.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2008)

Ya, both have been horribly slow


----------



## bento (Apr 22, 2008)

Circvs has been slow for a week.  ENW, not so much.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, changing my email adress to something that actually exists, seems to be a bannable offense, as I cant seem to get on to CM, and if I try the chatroom with a direct link, I get a : "you are banned" message.

What is that all about?


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 29, 2008)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Well, changing my email adress to something that actually exists, seems to be a bannable offense, as I cant seem to get on to CM, and if I try the chatroom with a direct link, I get a : "you are banned" message.
> 
> What is that all about?



It means you're banned   

I'm sure an email to Russ or Morris would sort it out quickly.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried, no reply


----------



## jdrakeh (May 7, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well, truth be honest, both Enworld and the Cirvs has been kinda slow in loading. And I have DSL. And I tried other sites, and they loaded just fine.




When at work, I'm sitting on a T3 and have still had issues loading both sites this week and last. I'm 100% certain that it's not an end user connection speed issue


----------

